# Help with new purchase



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey guys. I realize that I will probably get some conflicting responses, but I would like some input on a new purchase. I am going to buy a new ATV in the next week or so. I am going to get one in the 700 - 750 range. I guess I'm just having a hard time figuring out which brand. Polaris Sportsman, Yamaha Grizz, Kawasaki Brute, or Suzuki King Quad???? Those are the 4 that I've sort of narrowed it down to at this point. It will be used as a hunting/trail riding/minor snow plowing rig. If anyone has any good input, that'd be great. I just don't want to start a war with this post. That's not my intention. Just looking for some help. Thanks.


----------



## blk82072 (Feb 10, 2007)

I don't think you can go wrong with any you have on that list. Pick what you want the machine for the most. 
I have a Sportsman, its a Work Horse, it can be trail ridden but not as easily as some others, because of its size and weight, but on the other hand they have one of the smoothest rides. 
The only other I have allot of experience with on your list is the Grizzly, its an excellent trail machine, very powerful, it seemed to ride well, it was fun to ride as well. Felt a little small to me, but I am use to the PoPo.
I have ridden the King and have no complaints about it either.

Find Dealerships that will allow test rides, if they say no, go somewhere else. Its the only way you know for sure your getting what you want.

On a side note, I wouldn't leave Bombardier's out of your search, they are making a good machine now also!


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

As stated above you can't go wrong on anyone from your list.

I'm partial to Grizz's but thats just me...........will be getting a 2007 450 auto Griz. in a while with the winch and blade. Can't wait...

Good luck on whatever you get.


----------



## upstraightshot (Jan 18, 2004)

I just got a 700 polaris sportsman and I have no complaints, I can't wait to start putting in foodplots this fall.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Those are all top class machines and will easily handle all your needs. I'm partial to Kawaski after owning a couple of cycles and currently a Brute Force 650. The motors are as strong as can be and pretty much bullet proof. That said, the others are pretty stout as well! I agree that the Grizzly is a little smaller than the others to me, but that may be a plus if your using it in tight terrain or will be carryingit in the back of a truck. I believes it's fuel injected and it does have power steering...a nice feature so I have read. The Polaris is a couch on wheels, heavy and not as fast or agile as the others, it's still an excellent machine that will do everything you need. I like the King Quad as well, Suzuki has a winner with this one. Good power, fuel injected, looks good etc. Drive each if you can as there will be noticeable differences. 
I don't think you can go wrong with any of them to be honest. Budget in a winch, plow, plow mount, and maybe a hitch or some rack accessories as well.....lots of goodies out there to make these machines incredibly useful.


----------



## bknoll (Dec 2, 2004)

If you are interested in the Polaris, call Nelson's Speed Shop in Greenville and see if they have any 06's left. I got 700 twin efi for $6400 out the door in the fall. Definitely worth the two hour drive for me.


----------



## 2englishsetters (Aug 12, 2003)

Don't forget the Arctic Cat 700efi. I have the 500 and the 650 H1 and they are real work horses. Great ground clearance makes them unstoppable but also keeps them from being great trail machines. They are reliable and I hear the 700 efi is very quick. 
I would also recommend Nelsons. They were very helpful and had the best deal in the state.


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks for the replies everybody. I called around today, and got some info/prices. With plow and winch, the Kawaski Brute Force 750 looks like the winner. Again, thanks for the help.


----------



## neversunk (Jan 21, 2004)

I love my grizz....but like the earlier post said....whatever you get make the drive to Nelson's Speed Shop in Greenville and save yourself over a thousand bucks for the short trip. Call them first by phone and they'll give you and "out the door price" with no goofy charges etc. and have it ready for pickup the next day! They saved me $1200!


----------



## rworkman (Mar 2, 2007)

I have a brut force and have no complaints rides great :coolgleam good chioce


----------



## JennH (Jun 5, 2007)

I wouldn't buy anything put a Yamaha ! I have a newer one I must sell due to a move! 660 Grizzly with plow and snow shelter included! Good as new and selling at cheap price PM me if intersted !! Jenn


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Do a search for atv reviews. I know the January edition of Dirtwheels usually has reviews for all brands and makes every year. 

I would check out those types of reviews they maybe bias but they at least provide all the info about the atvs side by side so you can easily look at one and another and compare them.


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I bought the Brute Force 750, about 3 weeks ago....and she IS a brute. Now the shopping for accesories starts.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

SuperBlackEagle2 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I bought the Brute Force 750, about 3 weeks ago....and she IS a brute. Now the shopping for accesories starts.


and the shopping never ends! Congrats, be safe and have fun.


----------

